# carrier heat pump prob.



## cardwell (Mar 17, 2011)

Hell'o
 We have a carrier heat pump and elctric furnace. the thermostat in the hall is a  programable carrier that awas installed with the system. All about 12 years ago.

Yesterday I noticed if the heat kicks on by the thermostat it kicks on and then kicks on aux heat. $$$
 If I then turn it off at the thermostat and then turn it back on, heat comes on but not aux heat for about 5-10 minutes and then kicks on aux heat
currently it is 42 outside. usually aux heat only kicks on when below 30.
we keep the inside temp at 66 and in the "low" mode is 57.

Would love to fix myself as Im currently between jobs


----------



## cardwell (Mar 17, 2011)

well I might have got it. we will see. A friend said to try this
shut off all breakers, tightened all screws with wires, cleaned the 5 amp fuse in box. replaced filter ( did not need less than 2 months old)   turned everything back on, and all is going ok now
but it could also be luck and not fixed, maybe I reset something by shutting everything down. friend said it could be my thermostat.

so It would still be good to get ideas in case it does it again .


----------

